# Check this tank out and tell me if its a good deal



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

I found this one on cl and i wanted to get a bigger tank.. its 105 g and here is the link.. i can get the tank, tank, canopy, sump w/ protein skimmer, and metal halides for 500

105 Gallon Salt Water Fish Tank


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I see they list it for 600 and nothing about a skimmer but if they are willing to go 500 with the skimmer I think its a good deal could be a great deal depending on what skimmer it is.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

i negotiated down and added a skimmer..


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

see if i drop the skimmer i can drop 100 bucks lets say, then spend 200 on making it much nicer..


----------



## lowej82 (Nov 14, 2008)

I personally wanna only spend $1 per gallon on a used tank so this is how I would look at it


$105.00 tank & canopy
$200 MH's
$195 sump & protein skimmer 

Pending what brand lighting system and protein skimmer it is I would say its a pretty decent deal.


----------

